# Looking for the heirs of Eddie & Joan



## Greg Truby (Dec 19, 2011)

I can still remember the first time I heard _Eruption_ by EVH. I had never heard anything like that. I don't think anyone had. 

And I can remember the first time I heard Joan Jett belt out _I Love Rock 'n' Roll._ Joan is one of the best Rock Chicks who epitomizes the art form. And the last I checked, she was still rockin' as hard as ever.

And here's the thing - Eddie & Joan were 22 - 23 when they hit and you knew. You just knew. But it was 1979-1981 when they first hit. And a recent video I saw of Eddie talking about making guitars these days got me to thinking...

When I hear Florence + the Machine, I think - "Okay, that's this generation's Annie Lennox / Eurythmics"
When I hear Michael Bublé, I think - "Okay - they've got a crooner."
I see Lady Gaga and think "she might just have the pipes and longevity to be their Madonna - she seems as shrewd and as calculating as Madonna was (if not more so)."
And when Bieber pops up I can't help but think "okay, that's cool, every generation needs a Leif Garrett/Shaun Cassidy." [If you're too young to recognize the names, just search YouTube for their videos and tell me the vocal talent and hair doesn't match up.]

But I can't seem to hit on any artists in the say 25 or under demographic that make me think of Eddie or Joan. I even tried creating an "Eddie & Joan" station on my Pandora and it's pulling all of the old guitar gods and hard rockers from the 70's & 80's.  No songs from after the year 2000 are coming up.

So if you have any suggestions for artists *born* in the mid-eighties or later who have hit you with a guitar like EVH hit us with Eruption. Or a gal that you think could take the stage with Joan and hold her own - I'd like to hear your recommendations.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice to see another Eddie fan...
I can't think of anyone that has influenced guitar playing as much as Eddie since then.

But, I think Crystal Bowersox could give Joan Jett a run for her money..
Although, she's more country/folk style.  But she's got the pipes for Rock.


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 19, 2011)

First person that comes to mind for Joan is Pink.  She has a similar spunky chip on her shoulder.  

EVH is a lot harder.


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 19, 2011)

Amy Lee of Evanessence rocks pretty hard, but it looks like she was born in 1981, so I guess she just misses your cut-off.


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not quite sure about being individually a "revolutionary", but Synyster Gates (born 1981) from Avenged Sevenfold has a really unique sound effects to his guitar, especially in the solos, that I can see some bands picking up more and more.


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 19, 2011)

Joe4 said:


> Amy Lee of Evanessence rocks pretty hard, but it looks like she was born in 1981, so I guess she just misses your cut-off.



She would be the Joan Jett of this generation imo.  Haunting vocals, and she is the focal point of the band's identity.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 19, 2011)

Matt, DOH!  Yes, I definitely should have thought of Pink  She is certainly cut from the same cloth as Joan and as you say, she's got the same kind of a chip on her shoulder.  I'd even give Pink props for being a better lyricist.  

Joe - I concur, Amy's vocals are indeed epic and haunting.

I'll have to check out Crystal & Snyder. 

Anyone else have any suggestions.  C'mon don't be shy.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Greg Truby said:


> I'll have to check out Crystal & Snyder.
> 
> Anyone else have any suggestions. C'mon don't be shy.


 
Crystal is a **** good singer.
Bobby McGee


----------



## Beezkneez (Dec 19, 2011)

This generation's EVH?  I can hardly think of anything I have listened to in recent years that can begin to be compared to Eddy's guitar shredding.
Both bands that occurred to me had artists born in the early 70s (Opeth and Chimaira) and both fall under the alternative or metal categories of music.
When did rocking hard become alternative?  Kids these days!


----------



## RonaldD (Dec 20, 2011)

I think they're incomparable.


----------



## Domski (Dec 20, 2011)

> And when Bieber pops up I can't help but think "okay, that's cool, every generation needs a Leif Garrett/Shaun Cassidy.



When I see him pop up I can't help but think "I wish I had a high powered rifle with a decent scope".

Dom


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 20, 2011)

Domski said:


> When I see him pop up I can't help but think "I wish I had a high powered rifle with a decent scope".
> 
> Dom


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 20, 2011)

Just came across this video... 15 year old kid... SICK guitar skills. http://www.wimp.com/unbelievableguitarist/


----------

